# Help on location



## Hargem (Aug 31, 2017)

Hello,
I am gem and am currently doing all the leg work for my parents finding everything out for them as they are very keen to get a second home in the algarve.

They have given me the info and now i need your help!

We are looking for a fairly busy and active area to buy in the algarve, that is good ALL YEAR round with local amenities, some bars, etc
Not a dull quiet quiet place but not right in the centre of touristville! Lol

Must be within 40 mins of airport

Not in the middle of nowhere 

Near the beach ( driving distance is fine)

Also somewhere we will get good value for money on a 3 bed house.



Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Tavira, Sao Bras, Loulé, Silves, - You need to visit, take a look around and spend some time here. Different people have different needs and interests.

To give a UK comparison which is best ... Sussex, Hampshire, Dorset or Cornwall ?


----------



## Hargem (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks for your advice... I will show them this 

They will probably rent out there for a month to get a feel of the place


----------

